# Spielesuche...?



## Spaiche (9. April 2009)

Hi, Ich suche ein Spiel aber weiß leider nich mehr wie es heißt. Ich kenn es aus einem eurer Artikel. Man spielt ein Eichhörnchen und muss gegen ausgeflippte Bossgegner kämpfen (z.b. Klopapier werfende Toilette, und einen Riesen-Ofen dem man wortwörtlich auf die Eier gehen muss um ihn zu besiegen). Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe.
MfG


----------



## 0815 (10. April 2009)

eichhörnchen? streifenhörnchen?? da fällt mir auf die schnelle nur chip & chap auf dem guten alten NES ein


----------



## Adrenalize (10. April 2009)

Meinst du Conker's Bad Fur Day für N64?
Da gabs den Great Mighty Poo als Boss, den musste man mit Klopapier bewerfen.
Und Conker ist so ne Art Eichhörnchen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2QzfhFdo0Y

Das ist btw eins der besten Jump'n Runs ever!


----------

